# Have asthma and allergic rhinitis?



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Study of Thyroid Auto-Antibodies in Patients
with Bronchial Asthma and Allergic Rhinitis

Abstract. Background: Authors of a few reports have stated that autoimmunity increases the frequency of Grave's disease in some patients with allergic rhinitis. Also, seasonal allergic rhinitis has been reported to be more frequent in Grave's disease but rare in painless thyroiditis. However, little is known about the relation
between thyroid disease and allergic diseases.

Read on........

http://www.thyroidscience.com/studies/sabry.10/sabry.2.13.10.htm


----------

